

Tomorrow’s Apps Will Come From Brilliant (And Risky) Bitcoin Code - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2014/03/decentralized-applications-built-bitcoin-great-except-whos-responsible-outcomes

======
em3rgent0rdr
Bitcoin is a member of a larger class of innovated technologies called
Distributed Anonymous Corporations.

